

Why am I allowed to access protected Windows files when I boot Ubuntu from USB? - rsobers
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/53020/why-am-i-allowed-to-access-protected-windows-files-when-i-boot-ubuntu-from-usb?newsletter=1&nlcode=38157%7c308c

======
SixSigma
This book has already been printed, how come I can still write on the pages ?

